# Thanks for the sale, Nat 20!



## johnsemlak (Mar 6, 2003)

I picked up three products: EoM, ITS, and the one about fairs, taverns, and tournaments.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 7, 2003)

No problem!  Hope you like the PDFs!


----------



## Kalendraf (Mar 11, 2003)

*Great Sale!*

I also want to thank those responsible for the GM's Day sale.  I bought 8 PDF's that day, 7 of them from Natural 20 (Elements of Magic, In the Saddle, Dweomercraft: Enchanters, Moon Elves, Death: Gaurdian of the Gate, Wild Spellcraft, and Tournaments Fairs & Taverns).  The price was definitely right.  Considering many of these are close to 100 page PDFs, $2.50 for each of them was one heckuva bargain.

My printer is really getting a workout now!


----------

